# Quests bitte möglichst vollständig eintragen!



## Myronn (27. April 2007)

Huhu ihr,
 ich habe eben mal die Quests um lvl 27-30 angeschaut. Harandros hat da ja einiges geposted. Aber bei vielen dieser Quests fehlt der Abgabeort (Endet bei). Es wäre schon klasse, wenn wir das so komplett wie möglich machen, damit die DB ihren großen Wert behält. Vielen Dank!! 

 Ansonsten finde ich füllt sich die DB langsam aber sicher! Finde ich klasse, und wenn wir alle am Ball bleiben, wird die DB bald 1. Wahl für alle HdRO Spieler sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Viele Grüße
 Myronn


----------



## Illecima (27. April 2007)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Harandros schlichtweg die Quest noch nicht fertig hat... aber einen Eintrag ist es dennoch wert, denke ich. Nachtragen kann man ja immernoch. Ich persönlich finde Nachtragen besser als ausbessern und/oder ändern.

_Außerdem gibts so 3 Punke ^^ *hust*_


----------



## Myronn (28. April 2007)

Jo aber man darf das dann nicht vergessen zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myronn (4. Mai 2007)

Wie schaut es nun aus mit dem Eintragen? Hat jemand mal Harandros ansprechen können? Illecima? Hast Du ihn erreicht/gesehen? Wäre schon gut, wenn die Quests da komplett stehen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Harandros (23. Mai 2007)

hatte bis jetzt nur keine lust hier zu lesen oder zu schreiben, wird sich wohl in zukunft auch nicht ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mehr als genug mit diversen internet präsenzen, arbeit und schlußendlich zocken zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok zum thema die npc sind mittlerweile eingetragen.
da man sie auch nachtragen kann hielt ich es wie ille schon schrieb für sinnvoll erstmal überhaupt die quests einzutragen.
Da ich die Quests zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht beendet hatte, fehlten halt die Abgabeorte und auf bloße Vermutung das es sich um denselben npc wie der geber handelt wollte ich es nicht eintragen. lieber kein eintrag als falsch.

achja was die 3 Punkte anging die gehen mir eh am arsch vorbei deswegen würde ich nichts eintragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab eh mein lifetime abo.

mfg

Harandros


----------



## Myronn (23. Mai 2007)

Was geht denn hier für ein Film ab? Mit so destruktiven Äußerungen ist es auch besser, wenn Du weiterhin keine Lust hast, dich hier zu beteiligen.


----------

